# g-man 2021 Lawn Journal



## g-man

An Indianapolis suburbs lawn reel mowed at 22mm (~15/16in). Front yard is sod from the builder of the house, the backyard is bewitched KBG.

_Cross References:_
The early years: 2016-2018
220E Rebuild
 2019 Lawn Journal + Renovation 
 2020 Lawn Journal 

Soil Test
Soil Test 2016-2018
Soil test 2019
Soil test 2020

*Goals for 2021:*
- Continue to reduce my inputs (aka move more into maintenance)
- Use a wetting agent for the summer drought
- Redo the front the of house landscape
- Maybe renovate the front right section, but I doubt it with work travel picking up.

*Winter*
It was a mild winter. We started with it being warmer and then had 10in of snow. The color seems to be greener than previous years.


----------



## g-man

We had a warm weekend (55F) so I was able to do a quick survey of the backyard while I was grilling.

Observations:

1) there was some growth after my last mow. I can see some longer leaves with a purple tip to them. The cold growth likely made them purple.

2) I have a fungus. I think it is yellow patch again. It looks to be more in the areas that stay wet. I think it started in December with the warmer period. In hindsight I should do an application of azoxy in late November.

3) it is so warm that I could mow, but I think we have a fake early spring. I'm sure if I mow, I will then get another 10in of snow.

On my to do list:
- order reel/bedknife to replace on the 220E.
- I have plenty of XGRN, but I need to do an inventory of what else I need to buy
- take soil samples
- finish the regulator valve connections for the spray tank
- get gas


----------



## behemyth

It has been warm, I'm keeping an eye on soil temps.. I want to make sure I get my pre-em down in time this year, and that I start fertilizing and give my yard a good few months before summer to grow.

Have you given any thought to when you are going to drop the first fertilizer of the year, it looks like this warmth is going to stick around - it just drops into the 20's at night.


----------



## Carmelmatt317

What water wetter are you going to use if you don't mind me asking? I've been wanting to try one this year but it's a bit of a rabbit hole


----------



## g-man

@behemyth I normally drop fert in May. I just look at the point when the spring grows slows down.

@Carmelmatt317 I'm likely going with Aquatrols Revolution.

I just went to BP to get gasoline. I will do a clean up mow today.


----------



## g-man

The first mow of 2021. The back is very much alive. The front is still behind (north facing).



The sun was blinding me, hence the laser sharp straight stripes.


----------



## Babameca

Glad to see you guys down south back to lawn business, we are still 6 weeks out.


----------



## liamjones

Looking good for start of season, nice and thick


----------



## bernstem

Getting the stripes on - Nice! Things are waking up here in St. Louis. Front and back are both growing, though quite slow.


----------



## MachoManMooch

When are you planning to get your pre-emergent down? I am torn, looking at the GDD we are right at the optimum window. Alot of rain forecasted in our area over the next 10 days...of course the forecast can always change, thinking of getting it down Monday to catch the rain this week and get it watered in (a little concerned maybe too heavy a rain on Thursday). I also think there is a good window next weekend but the GDD might show it being late then!

I am over in Carmel, so I follow some of your application timings pretty closely.


----------



## g-man

@MachoManMooch I plan to apply today or tomorrow. The wind is too much right now. Yes there is risk of rain. As long as the one of Tuesday is minor, we should be ok. Prodiamine bounds to the soil pretty good once it gets there.


----------



## g-man

21Mar2021

It was a nice weekend for yard work. I tried to take full advantage of it while also taking the kids to the park and grilling. The short list of things done:


 Mounted a hose reel to the sprayer. I still need to test the setup.
 Mowed , edge, ect
 Lifted some edges around the concrete to add soil and get the lawn slightly higher than the sidewalk.
 Started to reshape the mulch beds
 Adjusted some edge pavers by the mailbox
 Inventory check of what ferts I need to buy
 Sampled the soil
 Dropped some sand in the front yard
 Clean up some grass from the mulch beds in the backyard
 Pruned the trees
 3lb/ksqft of XGRN 8-1-8 to the areas with fungus to aid in recovery

Tomorrow will be prodiamine and pictures.


----------



## JulietAlpha

Is the XGRN 8-1-8 what you have left over from last year or did you find some this spring? Wanted to use it for the first time this year, but I thought I read they went out of business and are trying to form another company to produce it.


----------



## g-man

I have it from last year, but there is still some available at local companies. I think there is one in Columbus that might have it. I can't recall the name.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Happy Spring @g-man - just wanted to drop in and say Thank you for all of your help on my Reno last Fall.

Your quick replies, guidance and whimsical responses helped me from jumping off the ledge. I won't forget it but you told me to skip town for a few days and that was a great turning point in my Reno. Everything was looking good after that point.

It's sad to see XGRN go...I believe your recommendation on using that on my Reno paid dividends. Are you going to stock up via leftovers from local suppliers or just wait for Martin/Knorr to release something similar?

Thanks again!


----------



## behemyth

I was told by a local supplier that EarthWorks products are carbon based and pretty close to Carbon Earth products, if you can find them.


----------



## g-man

@JerseyGreens The local supplier has inventory.

@behemyth EarthWorks is close. I dont recall if they are homogenized. Ten Barge still has XGRN.


----------



## g-man




----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking great!


----------



## behemyth

@g-man I still have a few bags of it from last year. I talked to Craig last week and he said they are out of Carbon Earth now and suggested the EarthWorks as a replacement. He actually said " we switched our fertilizer to earthworks for organic carbon based products."


----------



## ksturfguy

behemyth said:


> @g-man I still have a few bags of it from last year. I talked to Craig last week and he said they are out of Carbon Earth now and suggested the EarthWorks as a replacement. He actually said " we switched our fertilizer to earthworks for organic carbon based products."


I know @O_Poole uses Earthworks. I follow him on Instagram and he been promoting it.

Also lawn looks great @g-man


----------



## g-man

22Mar2021

5grams/ksqft prodiamine 65wdg in 1g/ksqft. Done.


----------



## jskierko

Looks sharp! What's your HOC?


----------



## g-man

The same as last year (i havent touch it). I think it is 22mm.


----------



## g-man

We had a great spring day yesterday followed by some straight line winds that managed to move the metal chairs from the back of the house to the front.

Lots of yard work plus bike rides and time at the playground. I started to spot spray the mulch beds with gly and I'm out of gly. Hand picked some poa a too.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking fantastic... you are so much further along greening up then I am... amazing what a couple hundred miles North does..


----------



## mowww

@g-man looking tremendous! Doesn't look like there's even a hint of lingering winter straw in that stand.


----------



## Redtenchu

Beautiful


----------



## Togo

Wow @g-man that looks realllly good. I especially like that checker board shot up close


----------



## g-man

@mowww We had a fairly warmer march and helped with green up. I've mowed 4 times and will need to do another mow today/tomorrow. Tulips leaves are 5-6in long. We are headed into a hard freeze (26F) this weekend, so some natural PGR. The 3lb/M of XGRN really helped with color.


----------



## O_Poole

ksturfguy said:


> behemyth said:
> 
> 
> 
> @g-man I still have a few bags of it from last year. I talked to Craig last week and he said they are out of Carbon Earth now and suggested the EarthWorks as a replacement. He actually said " we switched our fertilizer to earthworks for organic carbon based products."
> 
> 
> 
> I know @O_Poole uses Earthworks. I follow him on Instagram and he been promoting it.
> 
> Also lawn looks great @g-man
Click to expand...

Yes Sir EarthWorks turf, ProPeat and Clarus Choice are all carbon based fertilizers


----------



## jrubb42

Congrats on LOTM @g-man. Your lawn is looking great.

What made you pull the trigger on the wetting agent this year? We both talked about getting Revolution last year, but you thought it wasn't worth the cost compared to water on your end. I'd love to see a controlled spot in your lawn without it to see the difference if possible.


----------



## g-man

@jrubb42 Last year we had 3-4 weeks without rain. Some areas of the soil became hydrophobic even with proper irrigation. The goal is to avoid that problem and not around the cost of water.


----------



## Babameca

Congratulation for LOTM. Well deserved!


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> @jrubb42 Last year we had 3-4 weeks without rain. Some areas of the soil became hydrophobic even with proper irrigation. The goal is to avoid that problem and not around the cost of water.


Is part of the wetting agent intended to target the areas around and under the trees?


----------



## g-man

I was going to do a blanket application to the whole yard.


----------



## Pete1313

Gotcha, just wondering if you were looking to see results especially in the tree areas as well.


----------



## g-man

Sunday 03Apr2021

Diagonal mow and single double in the front of the house. Pulled some poa a and tried to spray with gly the flower beds. But I out of gly :-( The Xgrn did the trick of giving the whole lawn some color and help with fungus recovery. It is growing really good now after having some cold days last week (low of 22F on Thursday). I also mounted a hose reel to the sprayer and swapped the regulator. I need to do a test run with it.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

This looks amazing, especially for this early in the year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Beautiful!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Looking great G. At the point in my own lawn that im starting to understand the each of the things you're doing and attempting to follow along and learn. Keep it up!


----------



## g-man

Weather is a bit crazy right now. The tulips in the front yard have the leaves out, but there are no flowers yet. Forecast calls for 80F tomorrow. My ET is at 0.11in. I mowed Saturday and today and had above 0.5in of clip length. I might need to start PGR and fire up the irrigation.


----------



## ricwilli

Your lawn is looking really good. I also was thinking of starting up my irrigation. I hate revolving my applications around rain. It just throws everything off. I think we are getting some rain tomorrow.


----------



## g-man

My plan was to mow on Friday, but my wife's second shot side effects forced me to kids duty. Instead I had the kids help with planting flowers, pulling some weeds and finishing the upgrades to the sprayer.

I managed to mow Saturday am and I'm glad I did. It s been raining since I stopped mowing. It likely needs another mow at the current growth rate.


----------



## g-man

After all the rain since Saturday, it is growing like crazy. I need to start pgr. I did a quick mow today.


----------



## Sinclair

@g-man what is your earth worm situation like in the reno?

I'm having a messy time, especially in the thinner areas.


----------



## g-man

Not too bad this year. Last year it was bad. We had a couple of warm days, so I don't know if that pushed them deeper into the soil.


----------



## MachoManMooch

It's looking like we are having a dry spring so far, to your earlier point about irrigation. I think I will be starting to irrigate sooner than I would like this year. If I recall to last year, we had pretty good rain totals into June.


----------



## g-man

Mowed on Friday right before I had fiber internet installed. I started to lay the cable deep around the mulch beds, but they will need to do the straight line at the side of the house.

Saturday i started to prep the irrigation system, but did not turned it on. 28F in the forecast, so I'm playing it safe. The soil is dry and could use some water. I did mulch on the side of the house and applied gly to the beds.

I spent some time looking for irrigation heads to clear the kbg out of them. Here is one:










I also dropped 5lb/Ksqft of elemental sulfur. This won't change my soil pH at all, but it might help with the top 1/4in of soil? It is $20 for a 50lb, so not much is lost

Lastly, today the 811 guy spent 2.5hrs (i checked on the cameras) clearly marking all of the front yard. It was clear that only the left side of the house with the fiber cable laying on top was all that he needed to mark. It looked like he had no other jobs for today. It is grass and it will look ok in a few mows.


----------



## Green

I always shudder when I see those marks. Not because of the paint...I use white turf marking paint myself on the lawn all the time to locate sprinkler heads, mark out areas for potential beds, etc. But because I went through a period of time a few years where the lawn was repeatedly dug up. And the unexpected appearance of those marks (e.g. due to a neighbor's project) was often the first sign of "oh no, they're going to dig it up again" (almost like lawn-PTSD) and then bad dreams and stress. I think it was dug up like 6 times in one year.


----------



## g-man

I tried to cover most plants, but it was too much (28F).


----------



## bernstem

Oof. Good thing about snow is that it insulates the plants it covers. Down side is weight that can break off new growth - especially with wet spring snow.


----------



## g-man

All of this was gone by noon.


----------



## Wiley

I love how unison and smooth the snow looks on your lawn compared to your neighbors. A testament to whats underneath.


----------



## g-man

26-Apr-2021

XGRN 3lb/ksqft
MAP 2lb/ksqft 
This equals to around 0.5lb of N/ksqft. I will be mowing.

KBG seedheads are starting to develop. I want to go thru this phase and then start PGR. The lawn was very dry and it started to show signs of drought. ET is at 0.12in/day. I was a bit surprised, but the precipitation has being low and we had dry windy days. I turned on the rachio. It did all the zones for total of 7hr and 2,000g of water.

I posted about this in the Fungus ID thread, but crossposting here. It is right along the neighbors and my yard (aka domination line). But if you look closely, you will see that it had Powdery Mildew fungus. But why only on one side? Well it has to do with growth rate. I keep my yard with nitrogen to maintain it growing and mowing. Too much grow is bad, but too little too. His is too low, so fungus can develop in this shade area.


----------



## ksturfguy

Looking good!


----------



## Carmelmatt317

Thanks for posting about (along with a million other things) the kbg heads, mine just started going nuts this week and I was worried it was all poa a


----------



## JDgreen18

Hey g-man just wanted to give you a heads up that Costco got in the hibiscus trees.


----------



## g-man

Thanks. I was there was week and they still did not have them. I will go before the weekend.


----------



## g-man

Lots of rain this week. I managed to mow right before some rain showers and between work meetings.

I snapped a picture of the front with the sunrise. 









I'm planing on cutting all the roots from this tree.


----------



## Airbender

g-man said:


> I'm planing on cutting all the roots from this tree.


Looks great G-Man.
Quick Question : Won't the tree die if you cut all the roots? Or are you just cutting the exposed one's near the top.


----------



## g-man

Hopefully it will die.


----------



## Bronx

Looks awesome.

I'd love to be able to cut mine that short.


----------



## occamsrzr

g-man said:


> Hopefully it will die.


I know the feeling. I have a young ash tree that's a pain. I may have googled for EABs to be purchased online. I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## SumBeach35

occamsrzr said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will die.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling. I have a young ash tree that's a pain. I may have googled for EABs to be purchased online. I am ashamed of myself.
Click to expand...

Basal bark app, you definitely dont want EAB in the area


----------



## Sinclair

I can never get over how dense and vertical your front lawn grows. It's like carpet pile.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> I'm planing on cutting all the roots from this tree.


I know you have seen this tool available to the sports turf world,
https://www.imants.com/en/machines/product/14/imants-rootpruner

But what do you think about renting a cable installer and making some cuts close to the tree to prune some of the roots? May/may not work on the bigger roots, but should go thru the smaller ones. It's something I have thought about renting to go around the couple trees that suck the life out of the turf each summer.


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 I've used a drywall saw in the past.


----------



## g-man

10May2021

Applied GrubEx
3lb/ksqft of Xgrn
Quick mow during lunch break.

The weather turned colder (34F low temp) and it rained a lot. The lawn developed a fungus. I'm not sure if it yellow patch again or snow mold. It is too windy to spray azoxy now, so I hope the extra nitrogen heals it.

Overall, the lawn needs nitrogen. I need to start doing more spoon feedings and start PGR soon.

The sun was too strong this am, but you can see the patches in there.


----------



## g-man

Finally managed to mow. It was long. I mowed in two directions. The lawn is not looking too great in the back. I need to id the fungus and start PGR.




























I was surprised to find nutsedge this early in the season. Normally I see them in June /July.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looks great!


----------



## g-man

Checked the areas in more detail. I think it is a combo of seedheads stems, normal life cycle, dry soil, weird high and low temps and maybe some yellow patch. I spread 0.2lb of N via AMS was night. Irrigation is running this am.


----------



## g-man

Mowed at 8am this morning. I saw a line of storms to the west and a busy work calendar for the day. It was raining yesterday, so it was still moist.

Clip length: 1in in the kbg, 1.5 in the no mix in 3 days!! (Mowed Friday). I need to start the PGR. It looks horrible with all those clippings.

If I had a fungus, it was most likely yellow patch. The AMS did help. The lawn looks much better. But i need to mow every other day.









I was rushing and i missed a spot. Mowed it in the afternoon.


----------



## g-man

19may2021

0.5oz FS
0.5oz Feature
6mL PGR
/Ksqft

Let's see if I can hit the brakes with the growth rate. I normally go with 5mL for the first app of the year, but it is growing. I will mow again tomorrow.


----------



## bernstem

You could always add a bit of Propi rather than Azoxy to the mix to treat fungi and add a bit of growth regulation. Propi has the added benefit of covering for dollar spot. I can't remember if you have had Summer Patch issues, but if you are planning a Summer Patch prevention application right now is probably time to drop Azoxy.


----------



## g-man

I stopped at ATS this morning to get year long supplies. I heard that supply issues drove fert prices up, but I was a bit surprised.

AMS - MC10077 - 50lb - $21 ($15)
MAP - MC10055 - 50lb - $28 ($23)
SOP - EC1999 - 50lb - $46 ($36)

The biggest jump was the SOP by ten dollars.

While I was there I also grab 2.5g of Aquatrols Revolution for $265 ($100 less than DoMyOwn). Please, just dont tell the wife.  It is 320oz used at 6oz/ksqft per month. I plan to do June, July and August. So this should last me 3 years at $88/yr. I dont expect savings in water (if any), but hopefully it will avoid hydrophobic spots and make the lawn look better. I do not plan a control plot.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I checked into Revolution early this year to see what the price was. The place I can get it from locally was $425 CAD. I was a bit surprised at how high it was. I couldn't justify it this year. I am interested in how you like it in your yard. The guy I talked to said he likes the granular version and that the results are noticeable.


----------



## Sfurunner13

I was looking into revolution the other day. I'm excited to follow your results with it.


----------



## g-man

20may2021

2lb/Ksqft of SOP. It is the mini greens grade. It flows really nice in the spreader.

Mowed again today with 3/8 to 1/2 clippings. A neighbor stopped me to point out i mowed on Tuesday.

Irrigation is scheduled to run tonight. It would be perfect timing for the revolution, but i was not ready to spray tonight.


----------



## synergy0852

Did you thank the neighbor for reminding you?


----------



## kbgman714

Excited to see your dive into Revolution. After many searches and finding your recommendation I jumped the gun on it myself, just arrived yesterday. Was backordered on DoMyOwn, perhaps supply or a you've convinced a few of us in the shadows its worth a try! $400 later :lol:


----------



## g-man

Busy weekend.

I went to the IMS for practice day. It fun to do with the kids and they get a lot of attention from the drivers/crew. Planted a few flowers. Stained an outside table and patio furniture. Clean the patio furniture. I still need to pressure wash the patio.

Warmer weathers means plenty of bugs around. I sprayed cyzmic all over. Bye-bye mosquitos.

Tenacity 4oz/a rate + triclopyr. It mixed a gallon with the teejet XR red nozzle. Used half a gallon after blanket spraying the areas I had poa a this year. I pulled most of it, but this should let me find it. The weather is turning hot, so the timing might be prefect.

I noticed the irrigation was going to run tonight, so I went ahead with an application of Revolution (@kbgman714). 6oz/ksqft. I mixed for 6k to account for extra areas. I used a 2g/ksqft, but I noticed I dont have a soil nozzle for this rate. I first tried with AIC Red using 50-60psi. It was working but it was still too low of a rate. I then switched to AIXR 006 and 45psi. It worked.

The label recommends 6oz/ksqft monthly or 3oz/ksqft every 14 days. My gut tells me that the 3oz/14days might be better, but I need to do more research. I could see someone using a hose end sprayer for this.

Tomorrow is mow day.

edit:
I forgot to add. There was a neighbor garage sale. I took the very old Toro recycler out and cleaned. I added gas and turned it on (last time was in Fall 2019). I placed it outside to try to sell it. I went on a bike ride with the kids and let the wife in charge of selling it. I came back 25min later and it was gone. She wanted it gone, so she gave it away to the first person who asked. :-D


----------



## JulietAlpha

What rate and gallons do you use for cyzmic? I want to get rid of the mosquitos. Do you do a blanket application on your whole yard or perimeter of yard or just around your patio. Never used it before and am really interested now that we just put in our patio.


----------



## g-man

@JulietAlpha I used 1/4oz to a gallon. I use a cheap 1g sprayer and set the nozzle to a cone/mist shape. I spray the foundation of the house, around the doors, garage doors, corners that any bug can walk thru. I then also spray underneath tables chairs, BBQ grill, trees and shrubs (mosquitos hang around in the shade areas). I dont spray the lawn. There is a whole thread on DIY pest in the pest folder with other products to use (eg. IGR). It takes me 20min once a month and it is a noticeable difference.


----------



## jrubb42

g-man said:


> I do not plan a control plot.


Disappointed in this. I get why though. Would love to see real life results from someone on here with no bias.

@kbgman714 you up for a test plot? :lol:


----------



## g-man

@jrubb42 I know, but I do not want an area of struggling grass in the middle of the irrigation zones.

I posted this before. These guys did and control plots and the image speaks for itself.








It is a golf course in NL that had only half the side treated with Aquatrols soil surfactant(revolution) in a no irrigation strategy. (their blog post). The on purpose stop the irrigation for like 3 months. With only rain, look at the difference right down the middle (fairways, greens).

While I wont have a controls plot (non treated area), I do plan to test the product out. I sprayed some extra areas. These are outside my irrigation zones. I have 3 different areas like this. I need to water in the product with a hose this morning.

Later on, I also plan to stress the lawn to see how it responds by lowering the crop factor in the rachio. Again, my goal is not to save water but to have a more healthy looking grass in the peak of summer.


----------



## Sfurunner13

I've read that blog post before. It's an interesting take and the results certainly speak for itself. For someone like me who can't irrigate their backyard due to size and price of water/year this is intriguing. It certainly doesn't replace inches of water on the ground but I may have to give this a try one year.


----------



## jskierko

You seeing any more sedge? I'm having some start to pop up in the lawn and it seems pretty early.


----------



## g-man

Nope. Just that one spot.


----------



## gravely G20 pro

You don't need to do shit. Just cut the grass at over 4" and all your problems go away


----------



## g-man

I've been a bit busy with work, graduations and last day of school for the kids this week.

I finally received this eley reel that i ordered last week. FedEx was saying delivery for Sunday, but it was still in TN. The wife did not wanted me to mount it on the wall by the front of the house. This sits on the floor. I was concerned with it tipping when I pull the hose, but it works fine.










I dont like how the lawn was looking. I can't explain it. The top growth looks fine but after a cut it looks like it was too thick. So today I lowered the gtc on the 220E to almost touching the concrete. I need to find stronger springs to be able to keep it at this position. It still worked to be more aggressive and thin out the yard. I did two directions. It is supposed to rain tonight. I will take pictures tomorrow.

Next steps, xgrn + PGR


----------



## hammerhead

Pics of lawn?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Eley makes quality stuff - not cheap but I love their hoses, great investment!

Am interested in seeing pictures and your overall assessment of what's going on with the lawn...following closely to see your thoughts on Revolution too.


----------



## ricwilli

gravely G20 pro said:


> You don't need to do s---. Just cut the grass at over 4" and all your problems go away


LOL! Have you even read his journal. He's a "REEL" man.


----------



## g-man

29May2021

Changed the oil to the car. 7k miles since the last one in 29Nov2019. No driving to work had an impact. Since I had the oil stuff out, i changed the oil in the 220E.

To make sure the oil change was all good, i turned it to to warm it. Since it was warm and the wife was not home, I mowed.

We had a lot of rain yesterday and today it started cold (46F). This is how it looked before mowing (2 days ago).










I still had the GTC very low, so I went ahead and mowed with it low. I think it looks good, but I see an area I don't like the color. Something is not right.










I dropped 2lb/left of MAP (11-52-0) and 6lb/kaftan of XGRN. This should aid in recovery from the GTC knife. While taking the image above, I stopped with the spreader open. Yup I spilled some MAP.

Tomorrow or Monday, I will do pgr + azoxy. We are taking a short vacation and I want to worry about lawn issues while I'm gone.


----------



## Tassoty

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I checked into Revolution early this year to see what the price was. The place I can get it from locally was $425 CAD. I was a bit surprised at how high it was. I couldn't justify it this year. I am interested in how you like it in your yard. The guy I talked to said he likes the granular version and that the results are noticeable.


Check if these guys deliver to CA. It is USD $272 and free shipping. I checked the application rate is 3.5 to 4 oz per 1k. and 2,5 gal will last you very long time.
https://www.pendeltonturf.com/product-page/revolution


----------



## Tassoty

Tassoty said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked into Revolution early this year to see what the price was. The place I can get it from locally was $425 CAD. I was a bit surprised at how high it was. I couldn't justify it this year. I am interested in how you like it in your yard. The guy I talked to said he likes the granular version and that the results are noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 Check if these guys deliver to CA. It is USD $272 and free shipping. I checked the application rate is 3.5 to 4 oz per 1k. and 2,5 gal will last you very long time.
> https://www.pendeltonturf.com/product-page/revolution
Click to expand...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Tassoty Thanks. I'll give them a shout and see what they say.


----------



## g-man

30May2021

Saw all the roots i could from the front maple tree. Next step is to inject some gly. Those roots are sucking up a lot of water already and making a bumpy surface.

Mowed
Tank mix azoxy 20mL/Ksqft and PGR 10mL/Ksqft. I think it was 10mL since I lost count of the syringes, so maybe 8mL/Ksqft.

Running irrigation this am to water it in.


----------



## steffen707

g-man said:


> Lots of rain this week. I managed to mow right before some rain showers and between work meetings.
> 
> I snapped a picture of the front with the sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planing on cutting all the roots from this tree.


That's looking nice! keep the lawn-candy coming or is it still eye-candy? I dunno. :lol:


----------



## Lust4Lawn

g-man said:


> Tomorrow or Monday, I will do pgr + azoxy. We are taking a short vacation and *I want to worry about lawn issues* while I'm gone.


Freudian slip?


----------



## g-man

@steffen707 this is a shot when I was planting flowers.










@Lust4Lawn typo. I try not to worry, but i do have a wyze cam pointed at the lawn just to check remotely and trigger irrigation if I need to.

03jun


----------



## g-man

I returned from vacation and it doesn't look too tall. The PGR helped to keep it under control but it is only at 25% suppression.

Before mowing









The evening was great for mowing. I mowed and edge the lawn. The mowing was a fast one just to get it under control. There are a lot of stragglers bad i need to go in the other direction. I watered all the flowers and garden.



















Cutting the tree roots started to have an effect. I need to do the gly soon. I want to be able to drop seeds by August.










Lastly, this is a spot that had poa a. I used tenacity at 4oz/a rate + triclopyr. I then stopped bad did a heavy spray of PGR. You can almost see spray circle area. I don't see poa a anymore.










There is a section of the back lawn i don't like the look. It is to the left of the patio in the after mowing picture. It looks brown from a side view. The grass is still growing and it looks ok. I can't figure out what it is going on. It is in the area i did the 1lb N experiment last winter. I also noticed an area that was nice and green. The green area was a spot i dropped sand + urea couple of week ago for leveling. So I went ahead and dropped some urea in the brown areas. Yes, not ideal to be doing N, but i don't like the look.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> There is a section of the back lawn i don't like the look. It is to the left of the patio in the after mowing picture. It looks brown from a side view. The grass is still growing and it looks ok.


It's not that there is still some seed head stalks there is it? I know I have a few areas where the stalks are brown and haven't been cut off quite yet.


----------



## doverosx

Good one. I have seed stalks that turned yellow so despite mowing the top, the stalk is still there in its yellow Glory.


----------



## g-man

It is not seed stalks. I think it is a combo of factor. I think it was too thick. As the temps got warmer, some of it had to die since there is not enough nutrients/water for it all. I used the GTC to thin it out a bit. Maybe there was a fungus going on too (yellow patch). Maybe i screwed up a nitrogen application avoiding being too close to the concrete edge. Maybe the 5g towers are screwing up the growth rate. I don't really know. After the GTC i did azoxy a few days ago. Now some nitrogen. It will be fine. Most won't notice it the color difference.


----------



## JerseyGreens

The pursuit of perfection. Do you think the Aquatrols added to the issue?

5G towers - haha that was hilarious man!


----------



## cnet24

Hey @g-man- enjoyed reading through your journal even though I spend my time in the warm season side of things. What are your thoughts so far on the Revolution? I have some extremely hydrophobic soil in my backyard where I have tried numerous solutions but none have worked so far. Secondly, do you have another thread on your sprayer? I see you mention it a few times but no pics or overview.


----------



## g-man

@JerseyGreens no. This was there before that.

@cnet24 I've only done one application. Too early to have an opinion.

I had a thread about the sprayer. I need to update it with the current setup. I will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## doverosx

I definitely vote on the 5G towers.


----------



## steffen707

doverosx said:


> I definitely vote on the 5G towers.


its BS that there is 5G and 5G+ towers even, and where I live I don't even have reliable 4G.......quit giving all the G's away Verizon. G-SUS (see what I did there?)


----------



## steffen707

g-man said:


> @steffen707 this is a shot when I was planting flowers.


Looking good. say, not to be nitpicky, but do the tips where the blades are cut with reel mowers still turn slightly brown/yellow? I thought that only happened with rotary mowers......



g-man said:


> I returned from vacation and it doesn't look too tall. The PGR helped to keep it under control but it is only at 25% suppression.
> Before mowing


how do you control the % suppression? are you just using 25% of the "full strength" parts/1000sf?



g-man said:


> Cutting the tree roots started to have an effect. I need to do the gly soon. I want to be able to drop seeds by August.


How do you use gly to kill the tree? I thought i saw Connor Ward cut into a tree trunk then pour gly into the cut? I have a cottonwood tree, just like Connor actually that every so often new trees sprout in the yard, I need to kill it. It drops sticks 12 months out of the year. Sadly though its the tallest tree in the neighborhood and a big storm took its 2 brothers away 2 years ago. Need to replant something in its place.


----------



## g-man

All cuts introduce some damage to the leaf. A straight cut in summer heat will still have some die back.

The % of suppression is something the greenkeeperapp shows as a function of time and rate. Currently it is a 39%.

You drill a hole at 45 degrees towards the center and add gly.


----------



## JulietAlpha

g-man said:


> 26-Apr-2021
> 
> XGRN 3lb/ksqft
> MAP 2lb/ksqft
> This equals to around 0.5lb of N/ksqft. I will be mowing.
> 
> KBG seedheads are starting to develop. I want to go thru this phase and then start PGR. The lawn was very dry and it started to show signs of drought. ET is at 0.12in/day. I was a bit surprised, but the precipitation has being low and we had dry windy days. I turned on the rachio. It did all the zones for total of 7hr and 2,000g of water….


First year doing PGR. I've now learned to wait out the seedhead phase before starting. They sure don't make the lawn look nice. Still waiting for them to mowed off.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> 26-Apr-2021
> 
> XGRN 3lb/ksqft
> MAP 2lb/ksqft
> This equals to around 0.5lb of N/ksqft. I will be mowing.
> 
> KBG seedheads are starting to develop. I want to go thru this phase and then start PGR. The lawn was very dry and it started to show signs of drought. ET is at 0.12in/day. I was a bit surprised, but the precipitation has being low and we had dry windy days. I turned on the rachio. It did all the zones for total of 7hr and 2,000g of water….


Now that the seedhead phase is over, what is your opinion on waiting to spray T-nex? Do you think it helped get thru the seadhead phase sooner? Or did the phase still last 3 weeks +/- as It would have if it was under regulation? I know I will still spray it in spring for the benefits, just seems that 3 weeks or so is what they take to be over.


----------



## Green

Interesting @Pete1313, and I look forward to g-man's observation. I'd been reading that Primo (alone) started before seedheads begin tends to have a mild effect of suppression. Personally I started soon after the seedhead phase began, but well before the peak, and I think I noticed just that...mild suppression (if any).

Also: Surprised that you guys in the Midwest are done with seedheads already...??


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 I would say that I only saw seedheads for maybe a week at most. I barely even noticed them. The areas I saw some of them was more around the edges of the property as it transition to the neighbors.

This is the first year holding off on PGR. I dont know if other factors influenced the seedhead qty/duration. Since I was waiting for more seedheads to show up, I do think I started PGR too late. Maybe next year I will time it so the first app (half of my normal rate 5ml/ksqft) is right when I see seedheads. The second app would then hit 2-3weeks later and most of the seedheads should be done by then.


----------



## g-man

The Smith Kerns Dollar Spot has a 70.64% probability for the next days. I can't do much about it. There is some weather pattern on top of Indy and we are getting constant waves of rain. I we a total of 1.5in of rain in the last two days but it is not all at once. I will likely get some damage. I also need to mow, but it is too wet to walk the yard. I also cant test the Revolution with this weather.

The extra shot of nitrogen (plus all the water), helped the area that was struggling.


----------



## Babameca

Revolution is not supposed to pull water down? So those golfers can play sooner... .


----------



## g-man

70F, 97% RH = some DS damage.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

DS looks so different with a shorter HOC.


----------



## HoosierDaddy

Bad conditions abound.. Brown patch (presumably) here 😕


----------



## g-man

12Jun2021

Just a mow and edging. I was going to spray pgr but there was a line of storms approaching. It ended up splitting and missing us.

I plan to spray PGR today at a higher rate. I will go to 11.5mL/ksqft. The weather is nice and it is still growing too much.

Next week it will be another Revolution application.


----------



## g-man

13Jun2021

11.5mL/ksqft T-nex
1 dry oz FS/ksqft
0.25oz FEature/ksqft
some AMS/citric acid to lower pH and deal with hard water

Rachio is scheduled to irrigate tonight, but I don't feel that the lawn really needs it. If it wasn't for the Tnex, I would skip it.


----------



## g-man

I think the application of FS was too much for my taste. The lawn is very dark green and it is not the look I like during the summer. The nicer weather has help and the lawn looks great right now.

I mowed last night and the irrigation triggered this morning. I changed the crop factor to 70%. Why? I wanted to stress test the combination of TNex + Revolution. I want to see if I can water less frequently. The next change will be to allow the depletion to 60%. So far the lawn looks healthy. The next application of Revolution is next week.

The dollar spot damaged area:


----------



## kbgman714

g-man said:


> I mowed last night and the irrigation triggered this morning. I changed the crop factor to 70%. Why? I wanted to stress test the combination of TNex + Revolution. I want to see if I can water less frequently. The next change will be to allow the depletion to 60%. So far the lawn looks healthy. The next application of Revolution is next week.


Are you going to do the full rate or split rates? I think I'm going to do bi-weekly from here on out. Just went through 7 days of 90+ heat and more or less as far as I can tell, the lawn shrugged it off. Too many variables to give conclusive results, but I have noticed the dry spots are not as apparent and the turf is not looking dried out being watered 3/10" 3x a week. The crazy part is, I feel like I could almost get away with 2/10" ... but I don't want to test that out :lol:

What is your Ph and what is your target? Any plans for Sulphur?


----------



## Babameca

Pictures are sometimes misleading, but I love the 'hue' off your lawn!


----------



## g-man

I'm doing full. I wanted to do splits, but time is a factor. Ive been having a ton of rain, so I can't really test it.

My soil test are listed in the first post. pH is around 8 and i doubt it is coming down with sulfur.


----------



## g-man

Babameca said:


> Pictures are sometimes misleading, but I love the 'hue' off your lawn!


These are just Pixel 3 images. Whenever the image is just green grass, the white balance is off. If I add the sidewalk, the colors are fairly true.


----------



## kbgman714

> My soil test are listed in the first post. pH is around 8 and i doubt it is coming down with sulfur.


 My regards for missing the obvious, however I present something that might be interesting to you.






Came across this video a couple weeks ago, started at 8.3 and moved it to 7.8. His results are not what you should expect but looks to be promising. Worth looking into. Waypoint Lab reports for proof. You already use citric acid + AMS, might be worth rounding out the trio with elemental sulfur. He applied sulfur at 5lb/k 4 times.


----------



## g-man

@kbgman714 check the soil remediation guide in my signature. It explains the soil pH and a study done to a soil to lower the pH. It is not practical for my soil. In the YT video, his calcium/magnesium dropped and the p did a huge jump. It is more likely that there is a sampling variability. Citric acid can help, but just running my irrigation with my local hardwater it will negate the benefits.

You can see my pH over the years and it moves around but again, that's just sampling variability (use JMP and run an unequal variance test). As you can see in my journal, I've adjusted my practices to account for the pH and the lawn looks/grows great. I think if I really wanted to lower the pH, sand topdressing would be more effective since I'm technically changing the soil.


----------



## g-man

For father's day i had time to do a leisure mow. So did the north to south that takes more time with the hill and more 180 turns. I was keeping the lines straight, but at the end there was a very dark cloud approaching. I managed to finish just in time without @JerseyGreens stripes  (at least not too noticable).


















I moved the furniture like this to avoid it flying with the storm winds.

More rain in the forecast. I know I'm getting some nitrogen mineralization with the extra moisture. There is still some decent growth even with the high temps.


----------



## JerseyGreens

&#129315;

I expect nothing but perfection with your stripes. These are unacceptable!!


----------



## g-man

24Jun

Mowed east to west twice (against the stripes), to get a very even cut. The forecast calls for rain for the next 7 days. It actually rained a few minutes ago (it was not part of the forecast for today).

My plan was to apply more Revolution, but the nice weather and plenty of rain i skipped it. I will apply it once it is not raining. The rachio is saying 09Jul for the next irrigation.

While I mowed east to west, the north to south are still showing on this view.


----------



## g-man

Plenty of rain in the last days. Yesterday we had a downpour. I managed to mow today at 4pm with 90.8F and 92% RH. Muggy and hot.










I'm late for PGR. I want to do Xzemplar for DS too. I still also need to do Revolution, but these constant pop up showers will not let me. I had a short window today to mow before the 6pm rain.










A view before the mow.









While it is hot, the rains are keeping the poa a alive and thriving. I took this picture before mowing. Right in the middle you will find a poa a seedheads.










It is growing at a decent rate even with PGR. I don't need to do more nitrogen since the mineralization from the OM is doing it.

Mid mow stripes









Final:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looks good. How can you tell there is viable N getting to the lawn from mineralization of OM? Just by looking at the growth rate or is there something else to look out for?


----------



## g-man

When you monitor clip rate, you notice that the lawn is still growing and it is growing a hair faster from what I want in the bewitched (front is ok). I'm doing PGR to slow it down and Im not doing nitrogen. My last application of nitrogen was 30May with a combo of MAP and XGRN. Since nitrogen drives the bus, it most be showing up from other sources. Mineralization is the most likely one given that we also has good rains.


----------



## davegravy

g-man said:


>


Looking great @g-man. I is that homeassistant? I have it but never seen that rainviewer integration. Will need to check out.


----------



## g-man

@davegravy It is homeassistant, but it is not even an integration. It is simpler than that. It is just a url. It is super convenient.

Webpage Card in the layout
type: iframe
url: https://www.rainviewer.com/map.html?loc=35.7806,-96.2261,6
aspect_ratio: 100%


----------



## g-man

29jun 11:30am (right before a noon work meeting)

11.5mL/Ksqft tnex
7mL/Ksqft Xzemplar

DS pressure is at 71% per the model. It is muggy at 8am.


----------



## lbb091919

It's awful here. I cut a small bed yesterday evening and was miserable. DS pressure at 83% for me.


----------



## g-man

Reno area for 2021










I plan to gly today or tomorrow. It is 5ft wide by 20ft long area on the side of the house. I plan to bring 2 yards of soil to grade this area and start fallowing it. The grade in this area is not great and the ground settled since the house was built. The water pools a bit under heavy rain. I plan to grade it away from the house and to flow the water towards the front. I get some shade here, so I want seed down in early August. I will use the bewitched seeds i have from previous renovations.


----------



## lbb091919

Boy, am I happy that you're doing this. Another reno to be able to compare results with and the same cultivar to boot.


----------



## cnet24

Why not just had some drainage on this side of the house? I have a similar situation on the north facing side of my house with lots of shade and pulling water which has led to a perpetual moss problem.


----------



## g-man

@cnet24 The grading needs fixing because it settle wrong after the house was built. 2 yards of soil should fix this.


----------



## g-man

05Jul2021

I mowed on Friday and then again today. Today it was mainly a charity mow. I have the week off from work and 2 yards of top soil are scheduled for delivery tomorrow. It is going to be hot and muggy again, so I need to drink plenty of fluids.

I sprayed 6oz/M of Revolution. I forced the irrigation skip to see wilt point. ET is in the 0.18in/day. It lasted 5 days before I see some early signs, but I could stretch it another day. I'm going to let is run tonight so I can water in the Revolution.


----------



## Babameca

How does it compare to NO Revolution. I may have missed the reference point. I have no comparison with the relatively wet beginning of summer we have here vs the complete drought from last season. Was also using a cheaper aquatrols product, so really no VS for me.


----------



## g-man

I don't have an area without revolution in my yard. You can compare with the neighbors, but their yards are not irrigated or treated the same way. I do have a few areas with revolution but outside my irrigation coverage. The above normal rain this season is making it hard to compare.

I've talked to some folks that use this and they suggest weekly 1oz/M applications. Life is currently too busy to try that this year.


----------



## g-man

06 Jul

88F, dew.point 73F a great and muggy day to move 2 yards of topsoil. The topsoil is pulverized type (mostly but not perfect). I like that it is easy to spread. Maybe they delivered more than 2 yards.










They delivered in the am, but I was busy and only started to move this at 2pm.

I spread the first layer closer to the house. I used a rake to get it even and then the 220E to get it flat. I lift the front of the 220E to get all the weight in the rear drum. 









After the 220E









I kept doing this layer approach and expanding the area so it will be all with some grade way from the house and towards the street. I also spread MAP to incorporate some P deeper into the soil.

Finished









I used 8 gorilla carts in there, one in some landscape area and I still have one full cart in the garage. I will use it to fix any issues with any downpour that is bound to happen after doing this type of work.

I trigger the irrigation in that area to start to get it to settle and start fallowing.

Let's see if it is the back or my elbow that will hurt tomorrow morning.


----------



## g-man

Ahahaha!

Of course, I woke up to rain this morning! The only place in the state with rain.


----------



## gm560

Hopefully no washout on the new soil in the reno area.


----------



## g-man

The heavy cell missed us, for now. We will get a heavy downpour before seed down. This lite rain actually helps to get it settled.


----------



## cnet24

Never fails! Rain when you don't want it, no rain when you need it desperately


----------



## g-man

A very heavy downpour. This will not be good for all this soil.


----------



## lbb091919

Frustrating I'm sure. Smart to save a cart full though.


----------



## g-man

Yeah the dark red dot.










The only good thing is that the rain has wind and it is hitting the south west corner of the house. Not a lot of water is getting to the north east corner (the spot with 8yards of soil).

It is starting to slow down the rate. I will check how much water it was in a bit.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Could be worse. Could have dropped seed.


----------



## jskierko

Dropping seed is the equivalent of doing a rain dance. I keep some seed on hand at all times so I can throw it out in a time of severe drought. Always brings the downpours, never fails.


----------



## g-man

I found a flashlight and it looks all good. Amazing.

1.08in in 20min.


----------



## ricwilli

Hope the soil is still in place this morning with the down pour. I'm actually in the planning phase to reno a 400 sqft non irrigated weed infested area behind my yard. Looks like you didn't gly the area first.


----------



## g-man

I did gly, but a bit too late to be effective. I will do more, at least weekly.

We had more rain today. 1.5in in heavy downpour. I was not home at the time.

This is how it looks after the 2.5in of rain.










It is holding up. It looks like it settled a bit, but that's what I wanted. I will roll it again with the 220E once it is dry (Sunday?).


----------



## lbb091919

Wow, looks pretty good for getting hit that hard.


----------



## doverosx

Applying gly is still considered fallowing?


----------



## g-man

That's the point of fallowing. You water to grow the weeds and you gly to kill them.


----------



## doverosx

I mean, that's genius! When I looked up fallowing last night, I thought it was just "resting" the soil and letting Mother Nature do her thing. Getting the weeds to germinate is a hilarious trick .


----------



## SNOWBOB11

doverosx said:


> I mean, that's genius! When I looked up fallowing last night, I thought it was just "resting" the soil and letting Mother Nature do her thing. Getting the weeds to germinate is a hilarious trick .


It's a important step in a renovation. Treat the gly area like it has been seeded with light frequent irrigation. Most of what will germinate with come up within 3-4 weeks or so.


----------



## g-man

I mowed today because there is another strong line of storms showing up tonight and tomorrow.

I did something crazy. I dropped bewitched KBG seeds. I then rolled the area with the 220E. It was still wet and the rolling helped to compact it more and push the seeds into the soil.

So why drop seeds? 1) these are old seeds from the backyard Reno. I want to make sure they still work. Im confident, but knowing is better. 2) the seeds should germinate in 5/6 days and they will start to grow roots. The roots can help keep the soil in place and provide some organic matter into the soil. I do plan to gly it all before doing the real Reno.

Overall, i think I need to do nitrogen soon. It is starting to slow down. I also need to do prodiamine for the poa a. The crazy wet weather is going to make it germinate sooner.









No nitrogen since 30may


----------



## g-man

After dinner I had some time in the backyard with the 5yr old helper. She talked the entire time. Amazing.

To not go crazy, I started fixing some sprinkler heads. The moist soil makes it easy to dig/move the heads and get them straight again. This was the worst offender.

Like 30 degrees off axis and 1.5in too deep.









Then I remember this tool I picked up at siteone in March. It was on the counter in a key ring. The guy was not able to find the price to add it to the bill so he just said take one. It is a great tool. It keeps the stem from going back, so I am able to remove the nozzle, go to the hose and clean the filter, and then be able to thread it back without a struggle. It is totally worth it.










Here is a link to buy one for $2 but with $7 shipping at sprinkler warehouse. If you are buying other stuff, then just add one to your order.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/blazing-pull-up-tool-slc550

Siteone and other places have it too, but they sell a ring of 5. Here is Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N39TQZA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HWRGPRFCFD6Q0CK1V533


----------



## g-man

Rain, rain and more rain. A sharp contrast to what the West of the USA is getting.

We had 1.5in the other day and some strong ones last night. I lost count of all the rain events. The reno area is holding, but it does show some channels.

I started mowing the backyard trying to beat a rain cell, but I was not fast enough. I'll try again tomorrow. I'm up to reapply PGR, but azoxy is the priority right now. I noticed a couple of spots that looks like BP is developing.


----------



## jskierko

This is one of the greenest I've ever seen Indy in mid July. 12 days into the month and we already have had more rain than the previous 3 Julys.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

g-man said:


> After dinner I had some time in the backyard with the 5yr old helper. She talked the entire time. Amazing.
> 
> To not go crazy, I started fixing some sprinkler heads. The moist soil makes it easy to dig/move the heads and get them straight again. This was the worst offender.
> 
> Like 30 degrees off axis and 1.5in too deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remember this tool I picked up at siteone in March. It was on the counter in a key ring. The guy was not able to find the price to add it to the bill so he just said take one. It is a great tool. It keeps the stem from going back, so I am able to remove the nozzle, go to the hose and clean the filter, and then be able to thread it back without a struggle. It is totally worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to buy one for $2 but with $7 shipping at sprinkler warehouse. If you are buying other stuff, then just add one to your order.
> 
> https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/blazing-pull-up-tool-slc550
> 
> Siteone and other places have it too, but they sell a ring of 5. Here is Amazon link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N39TQZA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HWRGPRFCFD6Q0CK1V533


That top down turf shot is magnificent. That tool is similarly awesome, i've just been using vice grips!


----------



## g-man

Dont use vice grips. It will scratch the stem and can damage the seals.

I managed to mow before the next cell of rain shows up. I mowed the whole thing again trying to fix the jerseygreen stripe pattern. The back corner is a muddy mess. I'm not running a short cycle of irrigation to clean the leaves from mud. It was a mistake to mow that area.

Azoxy needs to go down tonight if I can get a break from the rain. Tomorrow should be clear from rain (per chuck lofton's weather forecast).


----------



## JerseyGreens

I think you take the new crown for not so pretty diagonals now. Someone taught me to take the picture a little off center, you might want to try that next time...:lol:

You can learn a thing or two from this (ahh the beauty of the teacher learning from the student):


----------



## g-man

15Jul2021

82F and 70% RH. I finally a break to spray without a rain chance in the next 4 hrs. The constant rains is really causing issues. The areas that stay more wet from shade have brown patch. I saw it developing but I was not able to treat it. I did a quick google search and found a study from Mike Fidanza on tank mixing PGR and Fungicides. So I did it too.

https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/research/papers/2006/fidanza-et-al.pdf

10mL T-Nex + 20mL Azoxy + 1 dry oz of another fungicide /ksqft

Next rain chance it tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## g-man

16Jul2021

So rare to complain about rain in mid July, but this is getting out of hand.



















I saw the brown patch early signs, but the rain did not let me spray azoxy. The lawn had some protection from Xzemplar, but it is not the same. The BP did develop more. I took pictures today of the worst areas.



























Overall it still looks good and with KBG, all this will be fix in no time.

I need to mow, but it is too wet. Maybe Sunday at this rate. It is growing fast and still no nitrogen since 30may. One area of concern with the rain/moisture is lack of oxygen in the soil. I might need to aerate.


----------



## JulietAlpha

What do you use to track your soil moisture? Is it just part of your irrigation system or do you use something seperate? I think I've seen you mention you use a rachio system.

Do you have a thread on your irrigation setup? I'm just about to start a deep dive into irrigation systems, pros/cons and best/worst parts of everything. Figured I start by asking someone with a lawn that looks like yours!


----------



## g-man

That's a screen from the rachio. It is an estimate. A soil moisture TDR would be better, but $$$$ (Field Scout TDR 350 Digital Moisture).

I dont have a thread on my setup. Maybe I should write one in the future (eg. winter). I used hunter screw top valves with hunter MP nozzles on regulated bodies with check valves. I added a flow meter and a master valve. I have 7GPM available from the city water (3/4 PEX), but I limit my zones to less than 6GPM. I used 1in PE pipes for my main long distance runs and then 3/4in for the branches. Check irrigationtutorials.com.


----------



## g-man

18Jul2021

I managed to mow the backyard. It is still wet even after 2 days past the last rain. It was hard to mow and keep the lines straight. It is like walking on quicksand. I just forced the rachio to go into standby. I want to see the wilt point in the backyard and test the Revolution.

The seed in the reno area washed away with the rains. A section that was flat (no runoff), had good germination, so that means the seeds do work. I might go 3lb/ksqft just to be safe. The area is still looking fairly good and it has some weeds growing. I will hopefully kill them tonight. I think at this rate I might do actual seed down 25Jul.


----------



## g-man

21Jul

24lb XGRN (4lb/Ksqft) plus a short cycle to water it in


----------



## g-man

22Jul

I had some issues with the 220E. I explained them in this post.


----------



## g-man

24Jul2021

I trigger the irrigation to run last night. I never saw wilting point, but the weather has us at 90F for the next few days. It was 7 days without irrigation and it is still looking good, but i don't want to stress the lawn going into hot/dry weather.










Dollar spot pressure is very high at 70% per the model. It's been like this for a while and it will continue. I need to continue doing more fungicides. The fungicides are working except i had an application error. In this 3-4in section i clearly missed when spraying. It has DS + the PGR was also missed (growing faster than the rest) since it was tank mixed.


----------



## g-man

Fallow your soil.










Yes most of these tenacity should take care of them, but round up is easy and cheap. I did some gly tonight and expanded the area a bit. Weather is not looking too great with a high dew point. Friday looks much better. All i have to do now is a light rake, seed and tenacity.


----------



## g-man

31Jul2021

Seed down day!!

My main goal for today was to get the seed down. The weather looks good for the next few days. I started in the morning trying to rake the soil loose. This was a no go. It was too dry. I triggered the irrigation to run 10min. I came back and 10min was too long.  I took the kids on a bike ride to wait for it to dry up some.

I managed to rake the area but it was still more muddy than ideal. I measured the area and it is 29 x 8ft = 232sqft. I used 0.5lb of seeds. I spread half the amount over the raked area, then raked again, spread the rest, raked again and lastly I rolled it all using the 220E. I then trigger the irrigation for 1min. I kept monitoring thru the day to water as needed.

Raked area









The tiny seeds:









Finished result:









Of course, once you drop seed down, a rain cloud will form. I was lucky that it stayed south of me. 









Since I had a gorilla cart of soil, I used it to backfill some low spots thru the yard. I then started to remove more rocks from the backyard border area. I know there are a ton of rock here and it will take me a couple of years to fix all of this, but I'm slowly making progress.

All those rock from this small rectangle area: 









After I ran out of soil, I started taking the 220E alternator apart. I will post that in the equipment folder.

Lastly, I sprayed prodiamine 5g/ksqft + 3oz/ksqft of Revolution. I'm tired.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That's a lot of rocks!!


----------



## g-man

01 Aug

gly + tenacity to the reno area. Yes gly after seeds down. It was hard to measure the tenacity for a 232sqft area. It needs 0.6mL for the 4oz/acre rate. I dont have anything with that resolution. But I remember a chemistry lab class in college. One drop is around 0.05mL. So I used 10 drops to get 0.5mL while being a bit safe for going too heavy.


----------



## Babameca

That's for a water drop. Any more or less viscous liquid may produce more or less the same volume.


----------



## g-man

Day 6 since seeds and i don't see germination. Normally this bewitched germinates at day 6, but we had colder weather (low of 55F) most of the week plus this east facing area. It is getting warmer this weekend, so we will see.


----------



## jrubb42

g-man said:


> Day 6 since seeds and i don't see germination. Normally this bewitched germinates at day 6, but we had colder weather (low of 55F) most of the week plus this east facing area. It is getting warmer this weekend, so we will see.


I seeded one day after you and have zero germination on the East side of my house. In the main part of the of my yard I found a couple of germinated seeds. Had to look very hard for them though. I'm sure they'll be popping up in the next few days for sure.


----------



## g-man

06Aug2021

(PGR 10mL + 1oz FS + 0.5oz FEature)/ksqft

Overall, 0.1in of rain in 3 weeks. I started to use the soaker hose around the trees but I need to do more to one. It is showing stress. The irrigated areas look good, but the borders outside the irrigation zone are suffering. Angela Buckman (weatherwoman) said that rain was on the after this weekend. I might need to drop more seed to the reno just to force some rain.

I think I saw one germination with flashlight at 9:30pm


----------



## doverosx

I'll throw some seed down in solidarity


----------



## g-man

I've been behind on posting images.



















All the leaves on the lawn are since last night mow. This tree needs water.


















Reno area. No clear signs of germination yet. I'm hoping tomorrow.








By the way, i did not use cardboard or anything for the straight lines with gly. Practice with PGR helps.


----------



## g-man

There is something out there. It needs more sun.


----------



## g-man

08 Aug

50lb bag of XGRN thru the yard. This is around 9lb/Ksqft (0.72lb N/Ksqft).

09 Aug

More germination. The areas that get more sun show a bit more than the other. Rain is approaching, but it should not be a washout.


----------



## lbb091919

Hopefully you get a nice steady shower. We got the heavy stuff yesterday afternoon and through the night. Looks like it's broken up on its way to you.


----------



## g-man

10Aug2021

I'm going to start counting germination from today. There is wide spread green babies all over the reno area. I tried to take an image that shows it. We had a few rain events yesterday and more are schedule for today, but no damage. I think the wet/dry cycles I did in July ensure the soil is bound and not likely to have erosion from just rain (I'm still crossing my fingers).


----------



## Liquidstone

Grats on the grass babies!


----------



## nameless

We need a page of abbreviation descriptions or there is one and I don't know


----------



## g-man

@nameless https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=2951#p2951


----------



## g-man

11Aug

2oz dry/ksqft of fungicide


----------



## jrubb42

No new reno pics?


----------



## g-man

Reno is very thin. I don't love it. We had some cloudy days so that further slows things down. I dropped more seeds in the area around the sprinkler head that was pushing the seed away. It will take time.


----------



## M32075

How many hours of sun do you get since the area is located between two houses


----------



## g-man

11am to 3pm right now (it changes with the season). The area closer to the camera gets more afternoon sun, the area further back gets some morning sun. The area in the middle is the trouble area. I grew KBG in this area before, it just took forever.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

I'm in the same boat as you g-man...my edges are looking better than the middle. Is the middle of your reno area getting a little less sun, or do you believe it might be irrigation coverage?

I'm guessing we had some similar weather (we're 25 min North of Chicago) as you around Indy. Also tossed down some seed in the bare spots over the weekend. I'm hoping to see some more germination this weekend or early next week since it has been pretty sunny so far. Trying to be patient as well...just may take a little longer.


----------



## g-man

After almost 4 weeks without any rain, we had 0.25in today. It is not a lot and it was right when I wanted to mow and spray pgr, but we need the rain. Long range forecast is for +90F next week.


----------



## g-man

20Aug2021

Mow + 10mL/ksqft of PGR. I was overdue for mowing. The XGRN made it go into crazy growth. Almost 2in clip length.


----------



## lbb091919

How's the reno area lookin?


----------



## g-man

Not much change since 2 days ago.

I was on my knees looking at the worst areas and it looks like I might have some dead babies. It might be too much moisture, so I'm going to back off watering. Sun is starting to hit the area later (this image was now at 11:45am). I went ahead and did azoxy/propi. I'm going to let it dry and water it in in 2 hrs so I still have some sun for it to help dry up the area.

I'm not worried. If by 15sep i don't see a decent coverage, i will drop PRG and try again next year but starting even earlier. I would not need to follow at that time either.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

@g-man glad to hear you've got a backup plan. I'm in a similar boat for part of my reno. I noticed my first frost date is about a week after yours…surprised me a bit since we're further north than you.

Couple questions:
1) are you done tossing more KBG seeds?

2)Are you using roughly the one month mark to first frost to toss down PRG? I was initially thinking throwing down fescue as a backup plan, but rethinking for PRG.


----------



## Babameca

I think you have plenty of time yet. Back up plan is a must though as you had figure it out. Looking forward to see a first mow.


----------



## g-man

@Bob Loblawn i threw more seeds last week and will throw more if I see the need.

PRG will handle the reel low mowing better than TTTF and i know it is an instant lawn. In a week, you are mowing. I want enough time to let it mature. My typical first frost is 26oct, but grass keeps growing after that. I normally mow until Thanksgiving. Again, this is just my next backup plan. The next one will be 25 rolls of sod.

But I'm not worried. Is this ideal? Of course not, but ive done a few of these renovations and they take patience. A couple of years back i was throwing KBG seeds in mid September after multiple washouts and using bagged soil.

I do think I have a fungus problem. My main reason is if you look at the gly line, it used to be a straight green line. If you look at the back corner, there is some struggling brown lawn. I realized that it is not growing since I haven't mow that section. It is not a pest or lack of water. It is most likely leaf spot/melting out.


----------



## M32075

That's the great thing about PRG you have a lawn in two weeks then late next summer renovation again


----------



## g-man

Yesterday at around 1pm I started to dig a bit more to remove rocks from the swell area. I want to get these rock out so the ground can sustain some moisture for the lawn to grow better in the summer. It is an area at the property line.

Here is how I started and the thickness of the soil before getting to the rocks (builder did this before as part of the drainage).



















I then took out 5 buckets of rocks. I was at around 14-15in deep and there are still more rocks down there. I know eventually there is a corrugated pipe in there. I back filled using 3.5bags of menards topsoil.










It was very hot by 3pm and I was sweating like crazy. I have too much area to do this correctly. I'm going to change tactics and for now just add more soil just above the rock layer. This should at least get me 6in of soil.


----------



## BBLOCK

be more fun for us to watch you bring in a mini x and dig stuff up... just saying lol


----------



## g-man

The thought did cross my mind. My main concern would be damaging the pipe that is in there. It is used by the basement sump pump from my house. Getting the rocks out, then 10 yards of topsoil to get the area more leveled would be nice.


----------



## g-man

In the interest to keep the area soil moist, but avoid getting the leaf surface wet, i sprayed some revolution into the Reno area. Let's see how this works out now.


----------



## g-man

22AUG2021

3oz/ksqft of revolution to prep for heat wave

But i tried something. I used a hose end sprayer. The mix was initially too thick so i diluted it in the hose end sprayer container. I ended up setting the dial to 6oz rate with my water pressure. Irrigation ran last night.

The XGRN is making the lawn look really good and growing at a good rate. I adjusted the rachio zones to 100 crop factor and reduced the root length to 4in.

I will mow today after the sun goes down.

Yesterday image of the front lawn.


----------



## g-man

27Aug2021

Reno update:

It is still not looking great. There was progress, but yesterday we had 1.25in of rain in less than an hour. There was plenty of erosion. The soil fine particles washed away and the small rocks stayed there. Most of the areas have germination and some survival, but other the seed germinates and grows 1/2in to then die. It is very odd and looks to me like what you will see if there was a PreM there. This is in the parts that seed was just in my soil, those seem to be doing ok.

Plan going forward:
There seems to be a chance of thunderstorms every day, so washout will still be a concern. I will drop more seeds only in the thin area. I will spray azoxy soil. I will go to Home Depot/Lowes and get slope mulch or peat moss to cover on the thin areas. This will avoid watering too much the areas that are ok vs. the thin areas.

I tried to zoom with the cell and hand hold but the zoomed images are too blurry.


----------



## T-McD

g-man said:


> 27Aug2021
> 
> Reno update:
> 
> It is still not looking great. There was progress, but yesterday we had 1.25in of rain in less than an hour. There was plenty of erosion. The soil fine particles washed away and the small rocks stayed there. Most of the areas have germination and some survival, but other the seed germinates and grows 1/2in to then die. It is very odd and looks to me like what you will see if there was a PreM there. This is in the parts that seed was just in my soil, those seem to be doing ok.
> 
> Plan going forward:
> There seems to be a chance of thunderstorms every day, so washout will still be a concern. I will drop more seeds only in the thin area. I will spray azoxy soil. I will go to Home Depot/Lowes and get slope mulch or peat moss to cover on the thin areas. This will avoid watering too much the areas that are ok vs. the thin areas.
> 
> I tried to zoom with the cell and hand hold but the zoomed images are too blurry.


I feel your pain...  I'm doing a full reno of KBG/PRG in my 5,000sqft backyard, which has a slight slope. Each time I prep the dirt for seed, a huge thunderstorm comes and washes away my smooth substrate, leaving river lines and causing the fine soil particles to wash away. Haven't been able to put any seed down due to the unfavorable thunderstorm forecasts.

I'm located on the southside of Indy, Greenwood. It's looking like there might be a break of thunderstorms on Sept 1st, so hoping for the best. Then maybe get seed down on Sept 2nd (after I have time to prep the soil for the 3rd time). Seeing that I am planning a KBG/PRG mix, I'm getting a bit nervous, due to KBG taking longer to establish. Keeping fingers crossed. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jskierko

T-McD said:


> I feel your pain...  I'm doing a full reno of KBG/PRG in my 5,000sqft backyard, which has a slight slope. Each time I prep the dirt for seed, a huge thunderstorm comes and washes away my smooth substrate, leaving river lines and causing the fine soil particles to wash away. Haven't been able to put any seed down due to the unfavorable thunderstorm forecasts.
> 
> I'm located on the southside of Indy, Greenwood. It's looking like there might be a break of thunderstorms on Sept 1st, so hoping for the best. Then maybe get seed down on Sept 2nd (after I have time to prep the soil for the 3rd time). Seeing that I am planning a KBG/PRG mix, I'm getting a bit nervous, due to KBG taking longer to establish. Keeping fingers crossed. Best of luck to you!


Same boat here and same thoughts. Probably shooting for early to mid next week to throw down additional seed in my reno area. This weekend marks 2 weeks for me and in my reno last year I had a pretty clear idea of what my challenging spots were going to be. Granted it still filled in, even in areas where I thought I would need to reseed. But it is getting late and I will take my chances on putting down more seed. Last year the growing season went pretty late, so I am hoping for similar luck this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Not that you need my assurance but I think spreading some peat moss or the slop mulch to cover after dropping more seeds is the way to go.

Hopefully there's no issues with germination with the seeds being a couple years old. I know you did try it out already before dropping the main seeding and seed doesn't usually go bad that fast from what I've seen. It's just a thought that went through my mind.


----------



## g-man

I am concerned there is something in the soil. When you buy soil, you never really know what you are getting.

I'm going to move some plugs with the pro plugger and drop more seed. I brought the slope/mulch stuff from lowes ($15 for 600sqft bag coverage). I forgot to mention/take a picture. I dropped some seed in another spot that is my soil, those are doing great. I know the seeds work. I see the germination and then it dies after germination.


----------



## g-man

Azoxy plus more seed plus the slopemaster. I poked some holes with the rake to get better seed to soil contact.



















10min after that picture i fired up the mower to mow the lawn and this:










It is a heavy downpour so all of that is being tested.


----------



## g-man

It was not pretty. A total of 0.98in, but 0.73in in the first 40min. The cell formed on top of our area and stayed there.

The mulch stayed there. The soil, seeds and likely azozy is all in the street. Frustrating for a 250sqft area.

I will likely throw more seeds tomorrow.


----------



## jrubb42

How many weeds popped up when you were fallowing? Did they seem affected?


----------



## g-man

Not many. I wasn't paying too much attention.


----------



## Bob Loblawn

g-man said:


> I am concerned there is something in the soil. When you buy soil, you never really know what you are getting.
> 
> I'm going to move some plugs with the pro plugger and drop more seed. I brought the slope/mulch stuff from lowes ($15 for 600sqft bag coverage). I forgot to mention/take a picture. I dropped some seed in another spot that is my soil, those are doing great. I know the seeds work. I see the germination and then it dies after germination.


@g-man do you have any suspicions as to what's in the soil you brought in? That's causing some lower germ? I think you were saying it's almost as if a pre-m were sprayed.


----------



## g-man

No clue. Maybe clopyralid or any other herbicide. I doesn't matter. Eventually I will have grass here.


----------



## jrubb42

g-man said:


> No clue. Maybe clopyralid or any other herbicide. I doesn't matter. Eventually I will have grass here.


Just curious. What would your move be here if this was a large Reno like your backyard? Same as what you're doing?


----------



## g-man

Likely, get more soil from a different area and prg. I don't like getting soil for this reason.


----------



## g-man

Weekly reno update.

This sucks. I'm convinced there is a herbicide in the soil. There are test that I could use to detect which one, but I called Waypoint and we are talking about $2k just to test different ones. It is not worth it, since that wont fix the problem.

So what can I do? The best course of action would be to remove (or bury) this soil with more topsoil from a different source. I will have to bypass fallowing and just take a risk. Even 1in of soil might be enough to let the plant be more mature before the herbicide screws up the roots. I just dont have the free time to do any of that with work travel.

In the last week I've done a technique from the sports turf, seedbank. In short it is a steady application of low qty of seeds. They do it to help recover from cleat damage. I'm using it to continue to provide some seeds hoping that some take a hold. There are a few survivors in the soil, and with KBG it should spread.

As you can see, some of the areas show that green hue and some I actually mowed with the 220E. It is just going to be slow. I plan this weekend to move plugs from the backyard and just let the plugs spread with nitrogen. I'm thinking something in the neighborhood of 20 -30 plugs. Pete's plugger would be nice to have right now. I will continue to drop more seeds too after moving the plugs.










My soil on the left, the new topsoil on the right. 


















The rest of the lawn is looking pretty good. The rains help. DS pressure is high and I have not used any fungicides against it in a while. I think getting early control in the season has help me. This is a line between me and the neighbor and you can see the areas that had fungicide in the past.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

g-man said:


> Weekly reno update.
> 
> This sucks. I'm convinced there is a herbicide in the soil. There are test that I could use to detect which one, but I called Waypoint and we are talking about $2k just to test different ones. It is not worth it, since that wont fix the problem.
> 
> So what can I do? The best course of action would be to remove (or bury) this soil with more topsoil from a different source. I will have to bypass fallowing and just take a risk. Even 1in of soil might be enough to let the plant be more mature before the herbicide screws up the roots. I just dont have the free time to do any of that with work travel.
> 
> In the last week I've done a technique from the sports turf, seedbank. In short it is a steady application of low qty of seeds. They do it to help recover from cleat damage. I'm using it to continue to provide some seeds hoping that some take a hold. There are a few survivors in the soil, and with KBG it should spread.
> 
> As you can see, some of the areas show that green hue and some I actually mowed with the 220E. It is just going to be slow. I plan this weekend to move plugs from the backyard and just let the plugs spread with nitrogen. I'm thinking something in the neighborhood of 20 -30 plugs. Pete's plugger would be nice to have right now. I will continue to drop more seeds too after moving the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My soil on the left, the new topsoil on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the lawn is looking pretty good. The rains help. DS pressure is high and I have not used any fungicides against it in a while. I think getting early control in the season has help me. This is a line between me and the neighbor and you can see the areas that had fungicide in the past.


Wouldn't it be easier to just put Rye in a test spot and see if it germinates? If it does you know its not the soil, plus you will know in a few days and then can just spray that patch out and reseed with KBG.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's unfortunate you are having issues. It's pretty clear to see the difference between your native soil and the soil you brought in.

The only concern I would have with plugging is the bluegrass spreading in the shade.

I think putting a layer of bagged soil on top before seeding would help like you mentioned.

I think there's still time for seeding for you.


----------



## doverosx

Do you think a constant flush of water will help remove contaminants?


----------



## g-man

@HungrySoutherner I'm not sure what will that tell me. The area with my soil had gly and all the green there is kbg growing from seed. Repeating with PRG should yield the same results. I've also dropped seed in the mulch and it grew just fine there too. The only place not growing is in the soil from the garden center.

@SNOWBOB11 Yes it wont spread much this year but it will be ok. There are some very few kbg growing in those area, so they still have a chance. I had another idea I could do. When I plug, I can do extra plugs that I just flip 180 and place back. These will then have the soil from 6in deep. I could then drop seed on those. I would likely not do much until Tuesday with the holiday week plans.

@doverosx I got this soil around 04Jul. It's been there since. It had multiple rains, plus my fallowing, plus downpours, plus all the irrigation. Whatever the herbicide is, is bound to the soil (similar to prodiamine).


----------



## HungrySoutherner

g-man said:


> @HungrySoutherner I'm not sure what will that tell me. The area with my soil had gly and all the green there is kbg growing from seed. Repeating with PRG should yield the same results. I've also dropped seed in the mulch and it grew just fine there too. The only place not growing is in the soil from the garden center.
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 Yes it wont spread much this year but it will be ok. There are some very few kbg growing in those area, so they still have a chance. I had another idea I could do. When I plug, I can do extra plugs that I just flip 180 and place back. These will then have the soil from 6in deep. I could then drop seed on those. I would likely not do much until Tuesday with the holiday week plans.
> 
> @doverosx I got this soil around 04Jul. It's been there since. It had multiple rains, plus my fallowing, plus downpours, plus all the irrigation. Whatever the herbicide is, is bound to the soil (similar to prodiamine).


I was just suggesting that if rye won't germinate in the soil you think has chemicals in it then for a few bucks you've confirmed it. If the rye does germinate in that soil then something else is up.


----------



## g-man

Weather ppl on Friday: some showers in the afternoon.

1.12in of rain all day and heavy at times.

Most of the slope mulch stuff is gone. More erosion from the rain. I just did the flashlight check and most of the young stuff is still there. I think I see a bit more in the thin areas without the mulch there.


----------



## g-man

05 Sep

2lb/ksqft of SOP
2lb/ksqft of MAP
1lb/ksqft of AMS

I'm 3 days late for PGR. My plan was today, but pop rain showers are delaying me again. I managed to mow between showers, with not straight stripes . I noticed some signs of BP in the front yard. I'm due for some DS prevention. My plan was Xzemplar, but the DS model is going down to the 25% after being in the 70% for more than a month. I think I'm going to risk it.


----------



## g-man

08Sep2021

PGR 10mL/ksqft


----------



## g-man

10Sep
Friday Reno update

Things are looking better. It seems that whatever the herbicide was, the extra seed/germination or time is reducing the effect. We had a few more rain showers over the weekend and then the weather turned cold. Longer range forecast shows temps going back into the 90 which could help. I'm optimistic of what I'm seeing. It is not perfect and there are areas that I see the grass still struggling, but if It survives the next few days, then I think I will be ok. I do need to mow some areas, so I will use some scissors for that.

The difference between my soil and the other soil


----------



## BBLOCK

That's when your neighbors think you have totally lost it when you take the scissors out to cut your grass haha I love it


----------



## Liquidstone

Good to hear you are finally seeing some better action. Hope it continues. It's so tough to get good topsoil or anything else in bulk.


----------



## nameless

jrubb42 said:


> No new reno pics?


If you were asking me about my RENO here it is.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=32129


----------



## g-man

I could not help myself. 220E on the left side + scissors in the rest.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Your getting to the point where you have enough coverage to get this to fill in. I think you are going to have grass there and it won't be sissy ardon:


----------



## g-man

12Sep2021

Xzemplar 5mL/Ksqft to the whole yard. DS model is going into the 70% again.

Reno area
MAP ~1lb/Ksqft 
Urea ~0.5lb/Ksqft
^Hard to measure for 250sqft.
Azoxy 15mL/Ksqft 
Watered in

I'm heading out of town for a business trip. The tricky part is irrigation. We are having constant winds plus it is getting hot (89F). The wind dries the soil pretty quick and blows the irrigation streams. I'm going to over water for the next two days. Ive been hand watering since I've been home. It should survive.


----------



## g-man

15sep2021

Made it home from the short business trip. The Reno survived the heat and the heavy rain we had last night. It is looking pretty good. I'm going to mow it tomorrow after i let it dry a bit. I'm also going to mix some round up to kill off the stuff growing in the mulch.


----------



## livt0ride

Filled in nicely! Looks like it won't have any issues.


----------



## g-man

17Sep2021

Reno Update

I mowed the whole yard yesterday and the reno area too. 220E at ~3/4in. I will drop AMS and maybe XGRN too this weekend. Warm temperatures until at least the middle of next week.


----------



## g-man

24Sep2021

We had 3.3in of rain from Monday until Thrusday morning with constant cloud coverage. Temps dropped to the low 40s at night. Next week it is supposed to warm up to the 80s and be sunny. That is great growing weather. I'm going to push some nitrogen and mow the area today. I mowed it on sunday before the rains. I need to use some hand scissors since some areas are too long for the reel to cut them.










The rest of the yard can use some nitrogen, iron and it is due for PGR. Not much to report than it is in cruise control at the moment.


----------



## g-man

24Sep2021

50lb of XGRN to the whole yard


----------



## g-man

26 Sep 2021

Mowed + PGR (11mL/Ksqft) + 1oz FS/M + 1oz FEature.

Edit: Saturday image










Sunday before mowing










Sunday after mowing


----------



## g-man

01Oct2021

I was out of town for a few days and returned yesterday. After a look into the backyard, I had to go straight to the mower. It was very long. The last mow was on Sunday and even with PGR, I had 2.5in clippings. We are having great weather + the XGRN, it is growing. The grass was so long, that I need to mow again to get all of the stragglers.



















Reno update

I had the wife send me pictures of the reno area to ensure I was watering it correctly. It looked pretty good and it is also growing and spreading. I dropped some AMS on it last night. Today I plan to do something for DS. I think I spotted two small areas and I dont want to risk it. Lack of sun is one of my main problems right now, but plenty of grow until thanksgiving.

Before mowing









Today at 10:30am


----------



## JerseyGreens

The Mini-reno and the rest of your yard look great. It's the best time of the year for the Cool Season lawns!


----------



## lbb091919

Glad to see the reno coming along nicely after the soil concerns.

What's the weapon of choice for the DS?


----------



## uts

How many hours of sun does that area get now?


----------



## g-man

I'm likely going to use Xzemplar. I could use propi but I dont want the PGR effects into an area that barely gets sun.

I think sun is from 1130 to maybe 2pm. I need to recheck.


----------



## jskierko

That is filling in nicely! A true test of patience on this one for sure.


----------



## g-man

I'm having the opposite problem than @Pete1313; too much rain. I wanted to mow on Sunday, but it rained too much. Then this morning it was still wet but ended up getting some more rain before noon. At around 6:00, I told the wife, I have to mow now before the next line of storms. It was so long that I had to do a double pass (forward and backwards over the same stripe). The backyard was muddy and not firm to walk on. It rained when I was almost done. I finished mowing in the rain, but I the sidewalks are full of clippings.

More rain in the forecast for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. Then soccer tournament with the kids on Saturday. The best day for mowing would be Sunday.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Is core aeration and sand topdressing coming to us in the 2022 gman journal? I'd assume it's way too late in the season to do that now in Indy though.

+1 on the laying/erasing stripes. I did that for nearly a month recently and it helped quite a bit providing a cleaner cut and increasing vertical growth.


----------



## g-man

06Oct2021

I spotted this two mows ago. It was dark and or raining, so no time to investigate it. The different grow rates and color makes it super obvious this is poa t.




























I comb it with my hands to lift the leaves that go horizontal. I plan to do some glove gly after the rain. Then I will do more gly in a week and continue to treat it this fall. In the spring I will spot treat the area, remove soil, burn it and then plug.










As far as source, it is a mystery. I don't overseed and i have prem most of the year. Maybe bird droppings. I don't know.

These turkey vultures showed up to watch the gly application. 









In good news, the Reno is looking good even with the lack of sun.


----------



## Wile

Sucks that you have this. I suspected poa a in my yard, but looking at yours I'm going to have to re-evaluate a couple spots. Did you do straight gly or mixed with anything?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I don't know if it's the same for you g-man but I have found triv areas in my bewitched show up more visibly in September/October rather than spring. I feel the darker fall color the lawn gets this time of year makes it stand out better than in spring time. Unfortunately it becomes more difficult to treat the problem areas the later it gets. I just dug and plugged one small area a few days ago but it will more than likely have to fill in next year.


----------



## bernstem

The increasing close up pictures are like a horror movie. The Vultures just lock in the mood...


----------



## Stuofsci02

That mini reno has really come in well in the last few weeks!


----------



## g-man

Wile, i always use AMS before adding gly. AMS helps with the N plus it binds the water calcium carbonate, so the gly is more effective. There is some research around this.


----------



## Wile

Much appreciated and I figured as such. I looked up close at my light green spots and I am certain they are triv now. I'll add some AMS and spray tonight. Kicking myself for now starting that process a couple weeks ago when I first saw it. Side yard looks great btw!


----------



## g-man

I missed posting the Friday Reno update

09OCT2021

Reno is doing pretty good. We are having a above record October which is helping. We are having daily rains and some periods of sun. It should be nice until next week. The lawn is growing like crazy. I really can't keep up even with PGR. Yesterday I managed to mow the Reno and backyard after sunset but it was too dark to finish the front. The kids soccer practice and game end today, so that should give me more time. I'm going to do another PGR application next week. The poa t spot will get more gly. I'm not thinking on any other fert applications for now, except the Reno that gets and/urea.


----------



## Babameca

Reno looks by now as a full success. Was not the case few weeks ago. Did notice the Triv just lately or you have been monitoring the spot for some time. Do you think such a late season gly app will do the work.


----------



## g-man

I noticed it two mows ago. I think it is hard to notice in the summer. I still have two months of mowing. Weekly gly now plus in spring should work.


----------



## g-man

13 Oct 2021

Reno
Azoxy + propi foliar for 3hrs, then mowed and then watered in for 10min.

Constant rains and no sun has me paranoid. I need to switch fungicides if i do another one this year.

The rest of the yard is growing like crazy. I need to do PGR, but the rain storms are not giving me a window.


----------



## timtimotej

Hi G-man, 
What is your PGR app. rate in late fall? 
Let's say, if you apply 8ml per 1k in summer, do you reduce your rate now in late fall, or you keep same rate and have longer regulation period due to low temperatures?

Thanks!


----------



## g-man

I've done all of the above. One year i did full rate in October and then the weather turned really cold. The regulation was too much and it was growing, but very slow. I did not like it because it is more likely to develop a fungus. I've also let it go into rebound and i did not like the growth. I've done half rate and i like it more.

This year, because it is growing fast and the weather looks good right now, I'm going to do a full rate.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I know now to check your journal to see when the rain is heading out my way.

The rest of the yard is growing like crazy. I need to do PGR, but the rain storms are not giving me a window.
[/quote]


----------



## g-man

15Oct2021

Reno update

Yesterday I had a few minutes between meetings to spray the Reno area with FEature. I know Indiana soils are high in pH and i assume this soil is too. I see a slight reaction to it.










I could not do the PGR to the rest of the yard. We had rain storms yesterday and today. It should be dry tomorrow.


----------



## g-man

17OCT2021

It was a lot of rain 1.6in. I mowed yesterday in a soggy and muddy yard. The temps dropped and it was very windy, 25mph sustained speed. I mixed the tank with FEature waiting for the wind to slow down, but it never did. Today i finally did the PGR at 11mL/Ksqft. Hopefully this will slow down the crazy growth rate. We even had a frost this morning, but the yard is not slowing down.


----------



## g-man

27Oct2021

I was out of town with school fall break. I came back saturday to literally park the car, switch shoes and get mowing at 6pm. I managed to do the back and most of the front before it was too dark and cold to finish. I'm glad I was able to mow because the forecast was accurate. Rain and rain and rain, 2.5in of rain on sunday/monday.

This morning we had a hard frost and 34.8F. Bye-bye summer annuals. I need to go and empty out all of the tomatoes/garden plants. I will mow today before more rain is headed our way. The PGR helped a lot. Next task: blow out the irrigation. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## g-man

02Nov2021

5g/Ksqft prodiamine while it was 38F and some wind.

Watered it in this am with low temp of 28F. Moving the water thru the irrigation helps keep it from freezing. I plan to blow the system this afternoon since we will continue to have below average temps. Then next weekend it will be in the 60F.


----------



## JulietAlpha

So I did a full rate of PGR on 10/19 when I was planning to do a half rate because the grass was growing like crazy. I've read you should do a half rate instead of just stopping at the end of the season. Is that necessary now with the frosts overnight? I'm still not due for another week per greenkeeper app. I'm in Columbus, similar climate to you.


----------



## g-man

I wrote about this in a recent post on this thread. I won't be doing any more PGR this year.


----------



## doverosx

Same freaking thing for me. Poa T popping up…


----------



## g-man

@doverosx this poa t?


----------



## g-man

05nov2021

Reno update plus yard.

It is cold. Soon this will be covered by white stuff.


----------



## doverosx

g-man said:


> @doverosx this poa t?


Did you nuke it!?


----------



## g-man

Yes. Like 3 different applications. I think I posted about it. I will leave it like this and nuke it again in spring and then remove the soil and transfer some plugs.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@g-man that reno area turned out real nice. Next year are you just going to let it fill in?


----------



## g-man

It is filling in and will continue to fill in for another month this year. I'm not doing seeds if that's what you are asking. There is no need to do seeds with KBG.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That's what I meant, just letting it do it's thing and nothing more.


----------



## g-man

24Nov2021

The backyard is still growing, but the front, not so much. We are having a colder than normal November, so I understand. I'm likely only mulch mowing leaves from now on. Today, my son mulch the leaves with the rotary and I mowed with the reel behind him.

No nitrogen since 24Sep2021 from the XGRN.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looks good! Have a great and safe winter!


----------



## 0318

G-man, i've completely covered all your journals from the past years. Very interesting and helpful for a beginner like myself. 
You've got an amazing lawn and i like the monostand so much that it is itching my feeling to reno my lawn. But thats for later, need some skill and knowledge first.

Couple of questions:
When I see your pictures and also others on the forum, i see 99% vertical standing grass blades, were in my lawn this is not happening. What is causing this in your opinion?

Over the years you post about a "model" for your dollar spot pressure. If this something created by yourself?

You are also talking about an app called "greenkeeper", when i search the app store I only get an Russian version?

Were / how do you get the evaporation numbers? Do you match these numbers by adjusting sprinkler timings? Or do you have a fixed setting?

Once again thanks for all your posting! Will follow again in 2022


----------



## g-man

Reading all of my journals will take a long time. Hopefully you stayed awake.

To me the grass will stand up with density and frequent mowing and not letting it get too long. Keep feeding the lawn and you should get there.

The DS model was developed by a couple of university researchers (Smith Kerns). I just use it.

The greenkeeperapp is not an actual cellphone app. It is a webpage. www.greenkeeperapp.com It used to be free, but they started to charge for it. Two members created a similar webpage to replace it for free. The post about it should be in the equipment or general folder.

The ET is something i calculate using an approximation. It started with the work from Jason Haines and it evolved from there. The top post in the irrigation folder goes into details.

In the cool season guide, you will find a link to my Log file using Google sheets. You can use it to generate the DS model and ET, if you can find a local source for the weather data.


----------



## cnet24

@g-man

What were your thoughts on Revolution after a season of use?


----------



## g-man

I liked it. I will keep using it.


----------



## mmicha

Will you be doing a 2022 journal?


----------



## g-man

I am. I have pictures. I just need time to sit and write.


----------

